
The Behavior of Gradual Types: A User Study - grawprog
http://prl.ccs.neu.edu/blog/2018/12/11/the-behavior-of-gradual-types-a-user-study/
======
grawprog
Link to the full report:

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/types/publications/publications....](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/types/publications/publications.html#tgpk-
dls-2018)

